# Shepherd Boxer mix?



## ZachPDX (May 26, 2008)

Im looking to find my first dog since moving out on my own, something small to medium in size with short hare. I live in a apartments but daily walks will not be a problem.

I found this guy at a shelter not to far from me
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10694637

They think he is a shepherd boxer mix what do you guys think? Also how big can I expect this little guy to get? Is this a decent mix for a apartment or should I be looking at something smaller?


----------



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, if it IS boxer/shepherd, it won't be the small to medium dog you're looking for! It will be a big dog. You know, top of the thigh high. 

Are you sure you want to start with a puppy as your first on-your-own dog? Lots of time and effort and potty-training. 

Getting an adult dog saves on some of the baby-stuff, plus you know exactly how big it is.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd also expect a pretty high energy dog from a mix like that, too.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I think will have some level of energy as well. I can't say for sure the pup is a shepherd/boxer mix, unless they know the parents for sure its anyone's guess. Contrary though I believe the pup will most likely mature to be medium sized since the parents are medium sized breeds. If they are shepherd and boxer but they could be larger breeds and that are unknown so you could end up with a large dog. What is the weight/age of the pup now.


----------



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

He is cute! I might beat you to the punch and take him myself if I didn't live on the other coast.  A boxer/shepherd may need extra socialization to reduce his distrust of humans other than you, but other than that it sounds like a nice mix.


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

He's SO cute!


----------



## Marleys_Mom11 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, I just adopted a puppy back on July 9th from the Humane Society, he looks almost identical to the puppy you want to get. He is German Shepherd/ boxer mix. Yes, he is a little high energy, but so love able and very inteligent. This is him @ 14 weeks


----------

